# Flemish Giant growth rate



## stargazerLily (Dec 13, 2007)

I might be putting this in the wrong area, so mods please move if necessary. 

How fast do flemish giant babies grow? Is there an ideal weight they should hit by a certain age? Nebula was 4# when I got him a little over a week ago. On Monday, he had gained a 1/2lb, which I think is probably normal. I just want to make sure he is growing fine, and be able to track his growth.


----------



## Leaf (Dec 13, 2007)

This is from a breeders website:

http://mysite.verizon.net/resp9fau/id6.html



*Flemish Giant Size and Growth Chart*



*Minimum Weights for Showing*

*Juniors  7 Lbs *
*Senior Buck 13 Lbs *
*Senior Doe  14 Lbs *



*Minimum Length*

*Body20 inches *
*Ear 6 inches *



*Target: ]Age versus Weight - Growth*

*Juniors *
*2 months old 5 â 6 Lbs *
*3 months old 7 â 8 Lbs *
*4 months old  9 Lbs *
*5 months old  10Lbs *

*6/8 Intermediates *
*6 months old 11 - 12 Lbs *
*7 months old 12 - 13 Lbs *

*Seniors *
*8+ months old Does 14 + Lbs *
*8+ months old Bucks  13 + Lbs *


*Max growth: 10 to 14 months depending *
*on variety and bloodlines. (some lines of *
*Fawns are notoriously late bloomers.) *


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 13, 2007)

That's pretty good growth for a Junior Flemish. Some Flemish, especially the bucks seem to slow down at 7-8 months and don't reach minimum show weight until 9-10 months of age. I don't consider a Flemish full grown until 12-14 months (especially the boys).


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow...a lb a month...so THIS is what I have to look forward to, lol!

I was going to ask this very question, too...glad you asked, Stargazerlily!


----------



## stargazerLily (Dec 14, 2007)

So then a half pound in a week might be a little much, or right on target? Nebula is a little over 2 months old (born Oct 4, Wabbitdad correct me if I'm wrong).


----------

